# Revolutionary on a non activated phone?



## jimmyUT (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,

Can I boot up a new Tbolt and use revolutionary to get s-off, flash clockwork MOD, and flash a ROM (skyraider) before I activate the SIM card and slip it in? - I already have the sim card and its on a business account- they gave me an 800 number to call to activate it, so no need to go to a verizon store.

I am afraid if I activate it before I root it, the verizon OTA might go thru automatically and I do not want to loose the option to root (heard the new update patches the exploit revolutionary uses)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes


----------

